# check your deer and turkey in over the phone



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like it will start in 2010 this will be nice you wont have to run all over the place to find a check in thats open and save on some gas.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

How will that work? You'll have people shooting deer with guns during Bow eason and getting away with it. And how will you get your metal tag?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

RiverWader said:


> How will that work? You'll have people shooting deer with guns during Bow eason and getting away with it.


people that illegally harvest deer, will continue to illegally harvest deer.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> How will that work? You'll have people shooting deer with guns during Bow eason and getting away with it. And how will you get your metal tag?


If they do it the same as Ky you will get a number that you write down and that will be your tag. You will still have to fill out all of your info befor you move the deer or turkey from the field. Then you just call your info in to get your number.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i know some guys that do that in kentucky. they told me they shoot tons of deer cuz all you gotta do is call it in. i think its shadey of them. in my opinion i think they need to leave it the way it is. its nice for me cuz where i hunt the check station is right where i get on the highway to come home.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I would like to see it stay the same. If my metal tags aren't on a rack, they are on a plaque I made. Pretty cool...I have 15 metal tags on that plaque right now.

I go down to North Carolina each year at the end of their rifle season. The have the same phone in system and the guy I hunt off of told me that people rarely call them in. I am interested to see if this has some type of impact on the final harvest numbers at the end of the year.

Little King said it best, illegal harvest go on throughout Ohio now and will continue to due so even when this changes.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

guys i do this all the time in ky. it is better trust me. like littleking said, unethical hunters will illegally harvest deer under the current system and they will do it then also. thing about it is, you cant just go out shoot a bunch f deer just cuz you dont have to take them to check them in and then call them in, you still have to purchase a tag before you call it in. you still have to apply a temp tag before moving deer, then you call it in and they give you a verification # you write down before you can have it processed or mounted.
if guys go out now and shoot deer and dont tag them, dont even have tags, then they are still gonna do the same thing......unlike our fellow ogf's, eithical outdoorsman, i hope, who all purchase tags and hunt and tag deer, will this law change all the sudden make you be unethical, and shoot deer and not tag them, and process them yourselves with the hope of not getting caught...you can do that now. and then too.


----------

